# Barack Obama: Man of the people?



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

https://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/20226452/site/newsweek/

Argula reference?

Using Larry Tribe in campaign ads in Iowa?

How tone deaf can you be?

Blue collar folks are not that hard to figure out...


----------



## NewYorkBuck (May 6, 2004)

JRR said:


> Blue collar folks are not that hard to figure out...


Or white collar folks for that matter.....

On perhaps a related note -

For a short while during one of my college summers, I used to tend bar at a rather nice banquet hall - you know - weddings, conferences, etc. I used to take note on what people were the best tippers. By FAR, and yes I mean by FAR, it was the labor union blue collar workers - electricians union, plumbers union, etc. Who were the worst tippers? By FAR, and yes, I mean by FAR - any function sponsored by the Democratic party. So much for helping out the little guy I suppose. More specifically to this discussion, perhaps indicative of how far Dems have moved away from their supposed "base."


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Showing old fashioned manners, like tipping decently is not always a left wing thing.

(Although there are plenty of bombastic right wing jerks, too.)


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

NewYorkBuck said:


> Or white collar folks for that matter.....
> 
> On perhaps a related note -
> 
> For a short while during one of my college summers, I used to tend bar at a rather nice banquet hall - you know - weddings, conferences, etc. I used to take note on what people were the best tippers. By FAR, and yes I mean by FAR, it was the labor union blue collar workers - electricians union, plumbers union, etc. Who were the worst tippers? By FAR, and yes, I mean by FAR - any function sponsored by the Democratic party. So much for helping out the little guy I suppose. More specifically to this discussion, perhaps indicative of how far Dems have moved away from their supposed "base."


Most of the blue collar workers I know _are _Democrats.


----------



## NewYorkBuck (May 6, 2004)

Laxplayer said:


> Most of the blue collar workers I know _are _Democrats.


Exactly my point - look how different the voters and the people they are voting for act.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

NewYorkBuck said:


> Exactly my point - look how different the voters and the people they are voting for act.


Sorry, I read your post wrong the first time.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

So ... what if he had said "collard greens"?


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

ksinc said:


> So ... what if he had said "collard greens"?


Still wouldn't work in Iowa...


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

ksinc said:


> So ... what if he had said "collard greens"?


Collard greens are frost resistant; I'm sure people in the rural areas of Iowa eat them. I know they do in Illinois. Turnip greens with a bit of vinegar are better though.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

JRR said:


> Still wouldn't work in Iowa...


I grew up in Iowa and, regardless of Obama's Midwest ties and his poor choice of vegetative verbiage, they still won't vote for a black man. At least from the Dems I've talked with up there, it will come down to the candidate they mistrust the least. Obama is too slick, too rehearsed, too inexperienced and, unfortunately, not "black" enough (which doesn't matter because they still won't vote for him). Romney's tied up the far-right, neo-con and anti-choice crowd. It will be an interesting showdown in the Hawkeye State. My prediction? Clinton will get the nomination with Obama as her running mate and carry Iowa. No prediction beyond there, if only for the fact that Senators generally make lousy presidents (too much baggage and a voting record)...and Hilary is "image-challenged" herself. Fact: We have not had a U.S. Senator become President since JFK.

BTW...there is arugula in Iowa, the reporters weren't looking hard enough.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

TMMKC said:


> I grew up in Iowa and, regardless of Obama's Midwest ties and his poor choice of vegetative verbiage, they still won't vote for a black man. At least from the Dems I've talked with up there, it will come down to the candidate they mistrust the least. Obama is too slick, too rehearsed, too inexperienced and, unfortunately, not "black" enough (which doesn't matter because they still won't vote for him). Romney's tied up the far-right, neo-con and anti-choice crowd. It will be an interesting showdown in the Hawkeye State. My prediction? Clinton will get the nomination with Obama as her running mate and carry Iowa. No prediction beyond there, if only for the fact that Senators generally make lousy presidents (too much baggage and a voting record)...and Hilary is "image-challenged" herself. Fact: We have not had a U.S. Senator become President since JFK.
> 
> *BTW...there is arugula in Iowa, the reporters weren't looking hard enough. *


They should have checked Hy-Vee.

Edit: TMMKC, what part of Iowa are you from? My brother-in-law lives in Des Moines, and went to Drake.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Or Dahl's!


----------



## NewYorkBuck (May 6, 2004)

TMMKC said:


> Fact: We have not had a U.S. Senator become President since JFK.
> 
> Or a northern Democrat since JFK for that matter.


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

As if any of the candidates from either party are really down-home Joe Sixpacks. It's ludicrous. 

So it all comes down to pretense and who can act the part better. We all know, though, that none of these candidates is really someone you're going to have a beer with, once they get your vote or even before. 

That said, Barack /has/ been dining with the unwashed lately:



BTW, my wife does make some great recipes with arugala, but we get it at the farmer's market.


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

BertieW said:


> As if any of the candidates from either party are really down-home Joe Sixpacks. It's ludicrous.
> 
> So it all comes down to pretense and who can act the part better. We all know, though, that none of these candidates is really someone you're going to have a beer with, once they get your vote or even before.
> 
> ...


To me, Obama is doing the Sargent Shriver situation again.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sargent_Shriver

"I'd like a Courvoisier" in Youngstown, OH???


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

Forget Obama. I think Mitt Romney wins doofus of the week with his remark:


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

BertieW said:


> Forget Obama. I think Mitt Romney wins doofus of the week with his remark:


It takes all those kids to apply his hair gel. I used to kind of like Romney until he moved to the right so much. I saw Hardball this evening...Mike Huckabee is trying the court the Joe Sixpack vote now with all his "I'm one of you" jabber. Obama's handlers will figure it out a little more and thier man will be around up to the primary. If the Dems get the White House, he'll get a nice cabinet post. Possibly Secretary of Agriculture....


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Barry Obama went to nothing but elite private schools his entire life. The "Man of the People" is going to be a hard sell as it is hard to fake the frame of reference an entire lifetime has given you.


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

JRR said:


> To me, Obama is doing the Sargent Shriver situation again.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sargent_Shriver
> 
> "I'd like a Courvoisier" in Youngstown, OH???


Oh, that's so funny. I'd never heard that one before.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Wayfarer said:


> Barry Obama went to nothing but elite private schools his entire life. The "Man of the People" is going to be a hard sell as it is hard to fake the frame of reference an entire lifetime has given you.


In a lot of respects, John Kerry suffered from the same problem (though he did serve in the miltary, unlike many of the other candidates, Budda and Dubya). Having a common touch is already proving to hard for Hilary Clinton too. I don't think Wellesley is exactly chopped liver (though she did attend a public high school).


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

TMMKC said:


> In a lot of respects, John Kerry suffered from the same problem (though he did serve in the miltary, unlike many of the other candidates, Budda and Dubya). Having a common touch is already proving to hard for Hilary Clinton too. I don't think Wellesley is exactly chopped liver (though she did attend a public high school).


This will be an increasing problem I think. If you look at the field, most have gone to law school. Most are wealthy. Most are far removed even from us working stiffs that make decent money. My world, while relatively affluent and empowered, is also far removed from all of the major candidates. I still worry about tomorrow and am I saving enough, and what if I get sick? I cannot imagine what the gap is like between an Obama, Clinton, Edwards, or Romney relative to Joe Six Pack living in a trailer park.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Wayfarer said:


> I cannot imagine what the gap is like between an Obama, Clinton, Edwards, or Romney relative to Joe Six Pack living in a trailer park.


They measure that in light years these days. It's a sad testament to our system for choosing a President that the candidate who did not come from privileged background (e.g Huckabee) is automatically prevented from being a serious contender. 

I suspect that, because both Reagan and Bill Clinton came from humble backgrounds, they were able to connect with so many people...regardless of political stripe. Being outstanding orators and charismatic didn't hurt either! The likes of FDR, Averill Harriman, Clark Clifford and even G.H.W. Bush, though wealthy and connected, seemed to possess a certain "noblesse oblige" that's lost on today's politicians. I fear being President these days is seen as a career stepping stone to multi-million-dollar book deals, bloated speaking fees, juicy board directorships and a 52 percent stake in a arugula farm.


----------



## gregp (Aug 11, 2005)

Wayfarer said:


> Barry Obama went to nothing but elite private schools his entire life. The "Man of the People" is going to be a hard sell as it is hard to fake the frame of reference an entire lifetime has given you.


I guess I am in a minority in that I find it deeply disturbing that a candidate has to ensure he or she shows no sign of good taste, education, or intelligence in order to court voters.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

The annual running of the bulls in Pamplona always reports on injuries and fatalities- of people. They never report the death of bulls, most often by slipping on their own BS and breaking a leg.


----------



## gregp (Aug 11, 2005)

TMMKC said:


> They measure that in light years these days. It's a sad testament to our system for choosing a President that the candidate who did not come from privileged background (e.g Huckabee) is automatically prevented from being a serious contender.


I think "the system" is treating Huckabee fairly seriously. He did not start out with the same advantages as some of the other republican contenders, but the recent straw poll suggests his candidacy may have legs. I expect we'll see him in the race longer than McCain. Politics aside: he seems like a nice enough guy on a personal level; I can't, however, see how a professed creationist can stand for high office.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Gregp,



gregp said:


> I guess I am in a minority in that I find it deeply disturbing that a candidate has to ensure he or she shows no sign of good taste, education, or intelligence in order to court voters.


I am with you. I am far more interested in Obama's seeming willingness to invade Pakistan than I am in his choice of salad.

A few years ago WFB Jr. related this story in one of his columns:

"The late Mrs. Robert Taft was asked, after the renomination of her husband as senator, whether he was a common man. Her reply froze the face of the political pro who had introduced her. She told the questioner, in the room crowded with women, that her husband was not a common man. "He was first in his class at Yale and first in his class at the Harvard Law School. I don't think it would be right to send a common man to Washington to represent the people of Ohio."

Karl


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

gregp said:


> I guess I am in a minority in that I find it deeply disturbing that a candidate has to ensure he or she shows no sign of good taste, education, or intelligence in order to court voters.


Gregp, you will have to go back and remind me where I said that as if my memory serves, I never rendered an opinion on this topic, let alone one in contrary to your position. This was not the topic but rather the sincerity of Obama presenting himself as being able to relate to Joe Sixpack.

FWIW, I have long and often bemoaned that so much of US politics has become nothing more than trying to appeal to the lowest common denominator and buying off special interests with my tax dollars.


----------



## gregp (Aug 11, 2005)

Karl89 said:


> Gregp,
> 
> I am with you. I am far more interested in Obama's seeming willingness to invade Pakistan than I am in his choice of salad.
> 
> ...


Not to mention that Taft was also an honorable man.


----------



## gregp (Aug 11, 2005)

Wayfarer said:


> Gregp, you will have to go back and remind me where I said that as if my memory serves, I never rendered an opinion on this topic, let alone one in contrary to your position.


Oh, I didn't mean to suggest you did. It seems to me that it is just required positioning for any candidate and it seems lamentable to me.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

gregp said:


> Oh, I didn't mean to suggest you did. It seems to me that it is just required positioning for any candidate and it seems lamentable to me.


Sorry for the misunderstanding and agreed.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

gregp said:


> I think "the system" is treating Huckabee fairly seriously. He did not start out with the same advantages as some of the other republican contenders, but the recent straw poll suggests his candidacy may have legs. I expect we'll see him in the race longer than McCain. Politics aside: he seems like a nice enough guy on a personal level; I can't, however, see how a professed creationist can stand for high office.


I have to hand it to Huckabee. He gives a great interview (honest, unaffected, etc.) but that creationism thing gives me the creeps. I guess he should get some credit for standing by his religious beliefs (Southern Baptist, I believe), but that's one of the things the far right wants to hear. It will be interesting to see if money starts rolling into his coffers by virtue of his showing in Iowa.


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

BertieW said:


> Forget Obama. I think Mitt Romney wins doofus of the week with his remark:


Wow...that was dumb.


----------



## a4audi08 (Apr 27, 2007)

Interesting comments. WHo would've thought that now Obama is tied/leading slightly in Iowa and Huckabee is the front runner!


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

Doesn't Obama live on the South Side of Chicago? I know little about Chicago so that could mean nothing. But I imagine it is very economically diverse to say the least.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Gents,

I'd vote for Obama before I would vote for Huckabee.

Karl


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

jpeirpont said:


> Doesn't Obama live on the South Side of Chicago? I know little about Chicago so that could mean nothing. But I imagine it is very economically diverse to say the least.


Not sure why this means anything.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Lets consider the thread title ' Man of the People.' I suppose this cancels out Hilary, regardless of her pants suits and support by Rosie O'Donnell, a man's man if I ever saw one. Obama is being supported by Oprah Winfrey as a black man. Well, he's black, and a man. But is he representative of the common black american experience? Nit Romney will fly higher than Moroni in Salt Lake City boosted no doubt by the spendidly coordinated reemergence of the Osmands. But the country is war weary, both pro and anti war forces. Anybody who spent Vietnam flipping picture books of teenage warriors on steroids while his own 5 spirit beings flit for Mit in a Winnebago is drinking to much first pressings of Hawaiian Punch to believe he has a chance. Ron Paul is interesting, but has the aura of another Perot more at odds with his own party than Lieberman. McCain is certainly competent with a long service record both military and political. But I think the generations are so remote ( are we on X,Y or Z now?) even his MTV appearance may be futile. I'd continue, but I haven't even figured out who 'The People' are anymore. Perhaps we all, red state,blue state, confused state and stateless should reexamine and reaffirm just who in the Hell we are, and more importantly, are not.


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

Wayfarer said:


> Not sure why this means anything.


From what I know(which is very little) that place is full of "average folk" probaly much different than those in Iowa but "common people" anyway. But, he might live in an upper income area, which why I'm not sure it means anything.


----------



## cgc (Jan 27, 2007)

Barack doesn't live at 63rd and Cottage Grove, a particularly high crime, low income area on the South Side, but he does represent those people. He also represents me. I had to send him an email the other day to tell him that he needs to be on the Senate floor to oppose the SIC FISA bill and to campaign on his own time. He doesn't have a particularly stellar Senate record and this campaign has dropped him to just above the level of the severely ill members of the Senate in terms of voting. What the hell do I pay this guy for again?

I would vote for him over any of the GOP candidates, but grudgingly.


----------



## Lookingforaclue (Nov 10, 2005)

cgc said:


> ...he needs to be on the Senate floor to oppose the SIC FISA bill and to campaign on his own time. ...


Voting in the Senate is very complex. Generally, there are no surprises, and the likely votes are clear in advance. If an absent senator's vote would be likely to make a difference, then he usually is paired with an opposing senator, who also will not vote. Admittedly, this does not necessarily work where cloture is concerned, for example. Nonetheless, I do not think the political process would be well served if senators either could not campaign on an equal basis with non-officeholders, or were else obliged to resign their seats.

In addition, senators in general, and those from some states in particular, serve national constituencies. NY is one such state, and I think Illinois is another. This may not be always to our liking as their home-state constituents, but it is the practical reality and it is one of the things that makes the senate operate differently from the house, generally toward a salutary end.

So I'm inclined to cut these folks more slack rather than less.

SRW


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

Karl89 said:


> Gents,
> 
> I'd vote for Obama before I would vote for Huckabee.
> 
> Karl


Why?

Like reading most of your posts.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

WA,

Bc Huckabee is a big government theocrat who doesn't believe in evolution and who once advocated the quarantine of those with AIDS.

If you want an even more religious George W. Bush than Huckabee is your guy. I for one, now regret my vote for Bush in 2000 and 2004 (not that Gore or Kerrey would have been much better but could they have been worse save for the SCOTUS appoitments Bush made?) and want far, far less government. If McCain drops out early I will support Ron Paul.

Karl


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

jpeirpont said:


> From what I know(which is very little) that place is full of "average folk" probaly much different than those in Iowa but "common people" anyway. But, he might live in an upper income area, which why I'm not sure it means anything.


But how does this make Obama a "man of the people"? I mean, prestigious and expensive private school in Hawaii, to an Ivy League undergrad to Harvard Law. He's about as common as a pound of gold getting dug up in your backyard.


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

Wayfarer said:


> But how does this make Obama a "man of the people"? I mean, prestigious and expensive private school in Hawaii, to an Ivy League undergrad to Harvard Law. He's about as common as a pound of gold getting dug up in your backyard.


I think it is more telling who you decide to live amongst and raise your family with. A prestigious background doesn't necessarily preclude you from being apart of any community. I know people with more "prestiges" resumes (well at least educationally) who certainly apart of my community; I'm far more common than elite.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

jpeirpont said:


> I think it is more telling who you decide to live amongst and raise your family with. A prestigious background doesn't necessarily preclude you from being apart of any community. I know people with more "prestiges" resumes (well at least educationally) who certainly apart of my community; I'm far more common than elite.


I live in a relatively small area that is 50% hispanic. So what does that tell you about me? He decided to live in a riding he could elected. Nothing more.


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

Wayfarer said:


> I live in a relatively small area that is 50% hispanic. So what does that tell you about me? He decided to live in a riding he could elected. Nothing more.


So say you, but, you have no proof of that. I believe different.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

jpeirpont said:


> So say you, but, you have no proof of that. I believe different.


Okay then, answer my first question based on your premise above. What can you tell about me as I live in an area that is 50% hispanic and has probably one of the highest illegal alien rates in the country. You said this should be telling. Please tell me what it says to you.

And as to proof. He moved there years earlier, developed a grassroots network of supporters, and got himself elected. Chicago is so far from his upbringing it's not funny.


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

Wayfarer said:


> Okay then, answer my first question based on your premise above. What can you tell about me as I live in an area that is 50% hispanic and has probably one of the highest illegal alien rates in the country. You said this should be telling. Please tell me what it says to you.
> 
> And as to proof. He moved there years earlier, developed a grassroots network of supporters, and got himself elected. Chicago is so far from his upbringing it's not funny.


You are not him, so I'm not going to bother guessing why you live there. 
You'd also need to prove he wouldn't be living there or similar community otherwise.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

JPierpont, are you voting for Barack because he has blue eyes or do you think he can actually walk the walk after he talks his talk?


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

Kav said:


> JPierpont, are you voting for Barack because he has blue eyes or do you think he can actually walk the walk after he talks his talk?


I'm not voting Barack. If you are asking would I vote for a Black man simply because he was Black. I probably would, it would do much for those who feel disenfranchised or want to feel apart of mainstream America and do not, and that is more important than any policy they'd pursue, as far as my interests go.
I do think Barack is sincere though, but he won't get my vote.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

jpeirpont said:


> You are not him, so I'm not going to bother guessing why you live there.
> You'd also need to prove he wouldn't be living there or similar community otherwise.


So lame. This translates to: you have sufficiently demonstrated I am talking out of my arse.


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

Wayfarer said:


> So lame. This translates to: you have sufficiently demonstrated I am talking out of my arse.


You habit of doing so, it is nice to see you admit it.


----------



## a4audi08 (Apr 27, 2007)

Do voters really want a "man of the people?" Look at the financial/personal profile of our Congress - it's very likely they are attorneys/businessmen who went to the most prestigious schools in their respective communities. Barack is the poorest of the Democratic candidates, and he's worth almost 2 million according to Forbes!

Btw, There are multi million dollar homes in just about every part of Chicago.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

jpeirpont said:


> You habit of doing so, it is nice to see you admit it.


You have broken down to the old, "I'm rubber and you're glue..."? I mean, one can easily see how bereft of logic and consistency you are, but down to school yard retorts? Why not just sign off?


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

Karl89 said:


> WA,
> 
> Bc Huckabee is a big government theocrat who doesn't believe in evolution and who once advocated the quarantine of those with AIDS.
> 
> ...


So much above makes you seem like a feely liberal.

I think Huckabee and Bushes religious believes are by far more different than you think, so not the same thing. Reagan was by far more religious than Bush, too. I think Huckabees religious beliefs are more like Reagans. You really support evolution that much?

Quarantine of medical problems have been done for more than a hundred years, so why not those with AIDS right at the beginning? We certainly would not have the AIDS problem we have today. It is probably way to late now with AIDS, but at the beginning it would have saved lives, kept the medical cost down for all of us, and would not have swiped billions in tax $. Even now how many medical problems bar people from entering the US? So, quarantine is not unusual.

"Huckabee is a big government theocrat." Now that is a problem. I hear Huckabee is starting to realize the need for the middle class in America. As far as the ecomony goes we need a good middle class set of jobs. The building boom didn't provide those jobs but, only substuted. If the fat cats of American Corps. don't figure it out soon they are going to fine themselves not so fat. The profits that come to the fat cats come from the middle class and certianly not from the poor and the big money comes from the US. Therefore, they have to pay out middle class wages to keep the money flowing. So, Huckabee isn't all so bad, because who else is seeing the need for the middle class other than Edwards? I am sorta hopeing that Ron Paul wins.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

WA, Several years ago we lost horses in L.A. to contaminated feed with dead rodents in it. People ran around throwing out curry combs, transporting livestock to different stables and in general panicking as horse after horse died until the cause was discovered. In hindsite we can actually trace AIDs to an intitial european gay man who visited Africa. But for several months it was a mysterious 'gay flu' and nobody knew what was happening. To promote a quarantine at that point was both useless and pandering to popular sentiment and prejudice not dissimilar to the internment of japanese -americans in WW2.


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

Wayfarer said:


> You have broken down to the old, "I'm rubber and you're glue..."? I mean, one can easily see how bereft of logic and consistency you are, but down to school yard retorts? Why not just sign off?


Ha! Please, this is what happens when your assertions are weak? You get whiny? If you are going to get so emotional, you should log off or quit talking out your ass. Of course we know the latter is not possible. 
From school to corporate cafeteria truth always has its place.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

jpeirpont said:


> Ha! Please, this is what happens when your assertions are weak? You get whiny? If you are going to get so emotional, you should log off or quit talking out your ass. Of course we know the latter is not possible.
> From school to corporate cafeteria truth always has its place.


I will end this here. You are obviously having some issues as all you have done in your last few posts is derivatively repeat my own message back to me. It is childish and boring.

If you wish to discuss why you feel you can tell something significant about Obama due to his zip code, please do feel free to post on this issue intelligently. I will not reply to further churlish posts that are off topic or off point. Either defend your assertion or admit I have placed you in a position where the obvious lack of merit of your assertion has been shown.

Obama has no frame of reference for mainland black urban or rural life, has lived a priviledged life, and knows as much about what the "common man" goes through as a John Kerry or Mitt Romney does. The whole crowd of these people are totally removed from the plight of 99% of us.


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

Wayfarer said:


> I will end this here. You are obviously having some issues as all you have done in your last few posts is derivatively repeat my own message back to me. It is childish and boring.
> 
> If you wish to discuss why you feel you can tell something significant about Obama due to his zip code, please do feel free to post on this issue intelligently. I will not reply to further churlish posts that are off topic or off point. Either defend your assertion or admit I have placed you in a position where the obvious lack of merit of your assertion has been shown.
> 
> Obama has no frame of reference for mainland black urban or rural life, has lived a priviledged life, and knows as much about what the "common man" goes through as a John Kerry or Mitt Romney does. The whole crowd of these people are totally removed from the plight of 99% of us.


You are going on a tangent because you could not prove your silly assertions. You declared some great knowledge into his intentions in moving to the South side of Chicago. You couldn't back it up and decided to become vulgar, from their you set the level of discussion. So take responsibility. Prove he wouldn't have move there otherwise then you will have back me into the "corner". But of course you can't, because as you so elegantly phrased it "you are talking out you ass."
He lives around common people therefor he has to have some understanding of them in my estimation, especially if it was his sincere choice to live amongst them. You believe different good for you.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

This argument of whether he understands "common people" or his motives for living on the southside is a red herring. What really matters is that he is just another liberal chowderhead for whom socialism still holds a strong attraction.

I am actually very weary of "man of the people" candidates. They are usually demagogues and are generally spineless and devoid of core ideals. "man of the people" typically means that the candidate tries to appeal to the greatest mass of people and does so by appealing to a sense of envy in those people toward those with more.


----------

